# Cool barred owl I rescued last night



## EKLC (Sep 21, 2013)

He was standing in the middle of the street, hit by a car and a little concussed. In very good shape though, so I'm just keeping him over night. It was amazing to see him spread his wings in the context of my small duplex, they were close to 4 feet across.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 21, 2013)

Very Cool .. Bro ... and thanks to good folks like you , awesome creatures still have a chance! ... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2013)

Fricken sweet...


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh my. Owls are majestic. Thank you for helping him/her! Yay!


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/barred_owl/sounds

They have a fantastic pallet of sounds...


http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/burrowing_owl/sounds

As per confirmed Environmental impact reports in our area...this is a special one around here...

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/eastern_screech-owl/sounds

One of my favs ....


----------



## AnnV (Sep 24, 2013)

I saved one earlier this year. He was standing in road on a dangerous curve/hill. By the time I pulled over and got to him, he was hit again. I scooped him up although I though him dead.
He was alive but barely. By the time I reached a rehab person the next morning, he was up on his feet and looking around, one eyed. I was shocked but happy.
He eventually got better under the care of an expert rehabber. They did release him even though he lost an eye. The CT state rehab facilities are overrun with injured Barred owls. He was able to find food, so they felt he had a good chance.

Ann from CT


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 24, 2013)

WOW! good for you, hope he mends well.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2013)

That's really cool. Big kudos to you for helping him. Same to you AnnV


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 24, 2013)

He's very cool, what a lucky little owl!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 25, 2013)

I love these guys! You have a huge heart helping him!!
What a beautiful one!!!




AnnV said:


> I saved one earlier this year. He was standing in road on a dangerous curve/hill. By the time I pulled over and got to him, he was hit again. I scooped him up although I though him dead.
> He was alive but barely. By the time I reached a rehab person the next morning, he was up on his feet and looking around, one eyed. I was shocked but happy.
> He eventually got better under the care of an expert rehabber. They did release him even though he lost an eye. The CT state rehab facilities are overrun with injured Barred owls. He was able to find food, so they felt he had a good chance.
> 
> Ann from CT



Amazing pics!!
So glad you helped him!!




ascott said:


> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/barred_owl/sounds
> 
> They have a fantastic pallet of sounds...
> 
> ...



Great links!! Thanks!!!


----------

